# My Wal Mart now carries Kindle accesories. Body Glove zipper neoprene case.



## DeoreDX (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a 5 day old Kindle but still haven't picked up a case or sleeve for it (IT's a harder decision then picking out the Kindle!). I've been keeping an eye out in stores looking for something I could use until I decide what case I want. Looked at Target, Best Buy, staples, office max/depot, etc and never found something that really fit the Kindle well. I went in to Wal Mart yesterday and found an actual eBook reader case which says it is designed for the Kindle and the Sony Touch edition. The Kindle is a little bigger overall then the Sony so when you slide your Kindle into it and see the perfect fit you know it was really designed for the Kindle. It's very well designed with thick padding. It is a little more then a inch thick in the case. There is a nice roll of padding around the zipper area that not only gives it a bumper for shock absorption but helps protect the kindle from getting scratched by the zipper. My Wal Mart also sold static cling screen protectors that fit the Kindle too. So if you need a case ASAP here is another option you could probably find locally in stores.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=13025666


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oooohhh.. I like that case! It looks like it's got lots of padding with those little bumps... Only $15 and less than a buck to ship it to my house?! I'm gonna jump on that for sure!


----------



## DeoreDX (Nov 21, 2009)

911jason said:


> Oooohhh.. I like that case! It looks like it's got lots of padding with those little bumps... Only $15 and less than a buck to ship it to my house?! I'm gonna jump on that for sure!


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing that.  I bought it today and it's perfect.  I will use this to carry my K2 outside and the M-edge with the light to read in bed.  I'm all set ~ finally!! Thanks again.  I also bought the screen protector but may not use it.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Are these located in the electronics department at Hell-mart ummm, I mean, Wal-Mart??


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> Are these located in the electronics department at Hell-mart ummm, I mean, Wal-Mart??


Watch out. Some people like Walmart.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

They are in the electronics but in my local store they were on the very bottom shelf and easy to miss.  I do shop at Walmart and any store with low prices; sorry, but it's family and budget first in our house.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

I did not mean to offend.  Trust me, I probably shop there more than anywhere else.  Due to my location, it's pretty much my only option for most things where I live.  I'm in a rural area and WM is in the nearest small town to me.  No Target or any other competitor to even have a choice.  I only referred to it that way because of how they do things.  It seems you never get the same answer twice in there, or policies change day by day or depending on who you're dealing with at the time.


----------



## IgobyLexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks great, I might order it!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I was so annoyed at Walmart today. I checked their website for local availability of this cover and while it wasn't available at the Walmart closest to me, it was in stock at the store about 9 miles away. So I went over to take a look at it and probably buy it. I must have walked every aisle in that store twice trying to find it or even find where items like it would be displayed. Finally, I went up and spoke to the store manager who right off the bat didn't seem very motivated to help me out. She eventually pulled up their website behind the counter, found the item, then told me that it doesn't even list their store for that item, so they must not have it, if they ever even did.

Guess what, their site *still* shows it in stock at that store! There's a reason people don't refer fondly to Walmart, actually there are probably many reasons, but bad service has got to be near the top of the list.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

911; I had a similar problem because it's not where you would expect it to be with the other covers and E-book items, etc.  I found it on the shelf lowest to the floor and around the other side of the electronics display . If you found it online stating that it's in the store, it probably is.  The employees told me the same thing but they were there after a long period of hunting . I then showed the 2 employees what I meant and where they were and they just looked at me like I was speaking Greek


----------



## elgerber (Dec 27, 2009)

luvkin said:


> 911; I had a similar problem because it's not where you would expect it to be with the other covers and E-book items, etc. I found it on the shelf lowest to the floor and around the other side of the electronics display . If you found it online stating that it's in the store, it probably is. The employees told me the same thing but they were there after a long period of hunting . I then showed the 2 employees what I meant and where they were and they just looked at me like I was speaking Greek


That is where I found it at my store this morning also. All the ones they had were dirty, I found the one with the least dirt, and managed to brush it all off.


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

Santa brought this to me with my Kindle, I was wondering where he got it


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

He'll never tell  But he must have known you were good to bring it to you!  Enjoy ~


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

luvkin said:


> 911; I had a similar problem because it's not where you would expect it to be with the other covers and E-book items, etc. I found it on the shelf lowest to the floor and around the other side of the electronics display . If you found it online stating that it's in the store, it probably is. The employees told me the same thing but they were there after a long period of hunting . I then showed the 2 employees what I meant and where they were and they just looked at me like I was speaking Greek


I had that in mind as I was looking since you or someone else had posted that before. Still couldn't find it.


----------

